

Entrepreneurs and Risk - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.businessweek.com/smallbiz/running_small_business/archives/2009/08/entrepreneurs_a.html

======
wglb
One person's calculated risk is another persons sheer terror. If you have been
employed by a midwestern insurance giant for 20 years, your idea of risk might
be heavily influenced by gartner, and you think in terms of "best of breed"
and look for approaches that are "mature". If you are familiar with the field,
and familiar with what you can do, you dive into building the key part
yourself--something that never existed before and therefore has infinite
gartner risk. And you are going to build your business on this?

My point is that the article shows how a different point of view about the
risk of something if you are running your venture.

